# how do you remove door card R32



## Cashpoint (Jan 12, 2004)

My passenger window is playing up so i'm trying to get the door card off to check the connection. Taken all the screws out and poped the card out of the window. But somethings stopping it comming off around the window switch area. I can't see as the window is up and can't be lowered. 

Does anyone know any tricks to get the card off?


----------



## Cashpoint (Jan 12, 2004)

Found it. the window switch has to come out and there is a screw behind the switch


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

handy to know, I'm about to pull my doors apart...so there were the perimeter screws, one under the window switch - was there another behind the door latch? My B13 SE-R was like that - took me forever to find that one


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

There's another lurking at the bottom of the door grab handles under a plastic cover. Took both mine off to repair the C/Locking and was a doddle to take off and put back on. IIRC,only on 1 occasion did i use the 'give it a good tug to see where the screws are' method LOL.

TT


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## Cashpoint (Jan 12, 2004)

That pic is driver door I was on about the passenger door


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Cashpoint said:


> That pic is driver door I was on about the passenger door


yep but same bolts it have...


----------

